# Waterman Speedsolving method tutorial



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

I've made a waterman method tutorial. I might also make a doc explaining the method if I have time.

My video tutorial : 




More example solves : 




Doc tutorial : _coming soon_

I would recomment you watch the tutorial first, then the example solves. Woody does some advanced stuff for first layer (blockbuilding) and is also colour neutral.

What I especially like about full waterman, is how alg-based it is. It's basically :

1. First layer
2. 3 algs
3. Roux 4C


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Dec 18, 2019)

what do you average on waterman?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't really time my solves, and I'm still learning the algs for the last step.

The average move count for full waterman is 40-45. It's amazing, better than roux.

The movecount for simplified waterman should be about the same as CFOP, 55-60.

Simplified waterman with full CELL should be about 50-55.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The average move count for full waterman is 40-45. It's amazing, better than roux.



The average move count for full Roux is the same as that...


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2019)

I post sub-40 STM Roux solution everyday.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

According to the wiki, the movecount for roux in 48 STM.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

Sounds like a decent method with a heap of algorithms


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Sounds like a decent method with a heap of algorithms


Yeah, that's the problem with it. That's why I'm teaching the simplified version, but that still has 30 algorithms.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yeah, that's the problem with it. That's why I'm teaching the simplified version, but that still has 30 algorithms.


I suppose the same is with CFOP once you get into it, with WV, VLS, COLL, etc


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I suppose the same is with CFOP once you get into it, with WV, VLS, COLL, etc


True. Same with ZZ (ZBLL, COLL), roux (Pinkie Pie, EOLR) petrus (COLL, 2LLL, ZBLL) and much more.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> According to the wiki, the movecount for roux in 48 STM.


That’s true.
The wiki isn’t perfect though, and likely doesn’t include EOLR, which combines two of the steps in LSE into one, drastically reducing movecount.
EDIT: Oh, and Pinkie Pie isn’t even that good.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> That’s true.
> The wiki isn’t perfect though, and likely doesn’t include EOLR, which combines two of the steps in LSE into one, drastically reducing movecount.
> EDIT: Oh, and Pinkie Pie isn’t even that good.


You're right, however, EOLR is 60 algs, and it isn't part of roux. Isn't it an add-on kind of like COLL or VLS ?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You're right, however, EOLR is 60 algs, and it isn't part of roux. Isn't it an add-on kind of like COLL or VLS ?


Kind of, I suppose, but it seems to me like it is less fingertricky, so the 3 extra moves don’t matter so much.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 18, 2019)

EOLR isn't algs and yes, it is a standard in Roux that should be counted as part of the method, because every top Rouxer uses it. With EOLR, speedsolving Roux is about 46 with no reduction in ergonomics, although if you went slow and thought about it, you could get sub 40 solves (but not in 5 seconds). I do think though that waterman is a cool method though and would be cool if someone got decent with it (sub 10). It definitely has the potential.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

Just to be clear, I'm not trying to prove that Waterman is better than Roux, I'm just saying it's an underrated method.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

Does anyone have any questions or troubles about my video ? I think it needs some improvement, but I don't know on what.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> According to the wiki, the movecount for roux in 48 STM.



The Wiki might be wrong.

1 scramble, 4 solutions, 34.5 STM average


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> The Wiki might be wrong.
> 
> 1 scramble, 4 solutions, 34.5 STM average


I know, but you threw in some very advanced techniques and it's hard to get such a good move count in a real speedsolve.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 6, 2020)

Ok, so this is no good and I'll make a V2. Any suggestions for improvements?


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Ok, so this is no good and I'll make a V2. Any suggestions for improvements?


Speak gooder and right a script?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Speak gooder and right a script?


*Better


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> *Better


r/whooooooooooosh

Also love how you corrected one mistake but not the other


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> *Better


Jokes on you I also said right instead of write.

Fun Fact: I meant to do the gooder, but not the right.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 24, 2020)

All right, so rewatching my video, it's absolute trash. I'll make a better, broken down tutorial.


----------

